# Waxstock 2016 announced



## Waxstock (Jun 21, 2012)

Waxstock is back, it will be bigger and we have 'even' listened to your thoughts and changed things up to make for an even better show.

The updated website has been launched and we are already taking registration for the Detailing World SHOWDOWN and Arrive and Shine Reserved Indoor Spaces. All the new info is available at:

WAXSTOCK 2016


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Great news guys. I'm liking the improvements so far.


----------



## skyblue (Mar 1, 2016)

Defo be there I live here &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

That's me at Kims corner with the striped T-Shirt lol Fame at last......Bought my ticket a couple of weeks ago #Excitedverymuch


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Any Waxstock T-Shirts this year?


----------



## Waxstock (Jun 21, 2012)

Simz said:


> Any Waxstock T-Shirts this year?


We are looking at it... not sure yet. In the meantime, you can buy T-shirts with Waxstock imagery here: http://waxstock.spreadshirt.co.uk/


----------



## Warriors2013 (Aug 10, 2013)

Just ordered tickets for me and my son, first time visitors to Waxstock and can't wait for it. Can anyone tell me, how/when the tickets are sent out?


----------



## DiM3ch (May 5, 2011)

Will be ordering my tickets this weekend


----------



## Burningwick (Apr 23, 2014)

Trying to find "Detail My Ride" guy. Anyone has a contact number or something? Can't PM as I have less than 10 posts...


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Warriors2013 said:


> Just ordered tickets for me and my son, first time visitors to Waxstock and can't wait for it. Can anyone tell me, how/when the tickets are sent out?


Last year mine were posted out within a week of orderingb the ticket is a wristband. Stickers came with it as well as it was an advanced order.

This year I ordered Saturday 12th March and still not received them so curious to see any official response on here.

If I've not got them by next week I'm going to email as my PayPal has been debited so,order must have went through :thumb:


----------



## Warriors2013 (Aug 10, 2013)

macca666 said:


> Last year mine were posted out within a week of orderingb the ticket is a wristband. Stickers came with it as well as it was an advanced order.
> 
> This year I ordered Saturday 12th March and still not received them so curious to see any official response on here.
> 
> If I've not got them by next week I'm going to email as my PayPal has been debited so,order must have went through :thumb:


Thanks for the info, I will keep a track of it and do likewise if nothing comes through soon.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Warriors2013 said:


> Just ordered tickets for me and my son, first time visitors to Waxstock and can't wait for it. Can anyone tell me, how/when the tickets are sent out?


Should say on the waxstock site when tickets will be posted


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

-Kev- said:


> Should say on the waxstock site when tickets will be posted


Thanks Kev.....

Obviously different this year........my excuse is I'm a guy.....do we ever read instructions :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

sounds great!

can I ask....what is the difference between arrive and shine and getting your car inside? (if you want your car inside does that mean you have to be there days before to make sure its 100% perfect?)

last year I think people had to get votes to get their car inside and then they had to be their the whole weekend.

I cant do that but if its possible id like to get my car inside if possible but not sure what I need to apply for.


----------



## CooperVTR (Jul 29, 2007)

Warriors2013 said:


> Just ordered tickets for me and my son, first time visitors to Waxstock and can't wait for it. Can anyone tell me, how/when the tickets are sent out?


This is taken directly from the waxstock site.

Please note that standard adult and child entry wristbands will be COLLECTION ONLY at the box office on Sunday 24th July from 8am; only Showdown entry packs, Standard Hall Display entry packs and scene stickers will be sent out in advance


----------



## BaRtVxl (May 27, 2011)

luved waxstock in 2015 my first one cant wait for this years bought tickets allready


----------



## Waxstock (Jun 21, 2012)

mr.t said:


> sounds great!
> 
> can I ask....what is the difference between arrive and shine and getting your car inside? (if you want your car inside does that mean you have to be there days before to make sure its 100% perfect?)
> 
> ...


Arrive and Shine outside - turn up from 8am-10am SUNDAY, cars can be moved after early afternoon when judging is complete, car's outside

INDOOR Arrive and Shine - turn up from 8am-8.30am SUNDAY, cars embedded with fuel light on, no car movement until 4.30pm, car's inside

INDOOR Showdown - turn up before midday on the SATURDAY, cars embedded with fuel light on, no car movement until Sunday 4.30pm, car is inside

You don't prep them at Waxstock, you prep them before, then give them a tickle on the day/in position.


----------



## Starburst (Oct 10, 2014)

Really enjoyed Waxstock last year. Can't wait, I'm looking forward to it. :thumb:


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

> Free Waxstock 2015 scene sticker for all advance wristband purchases (one per wristband) made by the 1st May.


Is that a typo? Why would I want a sticker from last years event?


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Andy from Sandy said:


> Is that a typo? Why would I want a sticker from last years event?


This will be a typo, sticker will be this years.


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Disappointing if the tickets won't be posted, the only reason i buy it up front is to avoid queuing Arghhhhh!!


----------



## Scooby0775 (Dec 17, 2014)

Will you get conformation of purchase so you can go and collect from a separate point if pre booking I don't like queuing especially because I'll have the kids with me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Waxstock (Jun 21, 2012)

Simz said:


> Disappointing if the tickets won't be posted, the only reason i buy it up front is to avoid queuing Arghhhhh!!


The box office will be open 1-1.5 hours before the show, so you should be able to avoid queueing by arriving earlier.

Unfortunately, too many tickets were getting lost in the post, too many people were changing address details etc. and the cost was prohibitive.

If the system doesn't work this year, we'll look at an alternative - but advance tickets COST LESS THIS YEAR because they aren't posted. If they are posted, this charge will be reintroduced to last year's prices.


----------



## Waxstock (Jun 21, 2012)

Scooby0775 said:


> Will you get conformation of purchase so you can go and collect from a separate point if pre booking I don't like queuing especially because I'll have the kids with me
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You will have a paypal confirmation and yes, there will be an 'advance ticket collection point'. The box office will be open 1-1.5 hours before the show to minimise queues and if you turn up at lunchtime there will be no queues. Most people arrive for show opening and this creates queuing which is difficult for us to prevent.


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

arghhhh im starring at the screen - cant decide which to order...outside or inside 1 arghhh descsions!lol

what fascilaties is there to"spruce "up the car inside? IF worst case scenario you turn up late..are we allowed to put our ticket towards staying outside with our car club? or are we booted to the normal car park?


----------



## Scooby0775 (Dec 17, 2014)

Received my tickets today with arm bands great news means I won't have to queue !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

How did you get yours delivered mate, are you showing your car?


----------



## Scooby0775 (Dec 17, 2014)

Simz said:


> How did you get yours delivered mate, are you showing your car?


Delivered by Royal Mail signed for not showing my car won't have time to get it ready to many work commitments !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiM3ch (May 5, 2011)

Thought none were getting delivered?


----------



## Scooby0775 (Dec 17, 2014)

acg1990 said:


> Thought none were getting delivered?


So did I but mine have waxstock stickers and arm bands !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

So Mr Waxstock I guess the Question is "Are tickets being delivered please".


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

Simz said:


> So Mr Waxstock I guess the Question is "Are tickets being delivered please".


States on the website the following:

Please note that standard adult and child entry wristbands will be COLLECTION ONLY at the box office on Sunday 24th July from 8am; only Showdown entry packs, Standard Hall Display entry packs and scene stickers will be sent out in advance.


----------



## wysol2 (Jan 19, 2016)

I receive my wristband this morning so it's mean I don't have to queue for it or what I'm getting confused


----------



## Waxstock (Jun 21, 2012)

Simz said:


> So Mr Waxstock I guess the Question is "Are tickets being delivered please".


Tickets were sent out with the scene stickers for all that purchased before the 1st May. as we were sending ou the scene stickers it only made sense to send the wristbands with them. 8)



Brigham1806 said:


> States on the website the following:
> 
> Please note that standard adult and child entry wristbands will be COLLECTION ONLY at the box office on Sunday 24th July from 8am; only Showdown entry packs, Standard Hall Display entry packs and scene stickers will be sent out in advance.


as for the rest of the advance tickets, not purchased before the 1st May - these will ALL be collection only on the day in the morning.

Please bring along some ID with name and postcode along with your paypal transaction number for quick pickup. we will have the ticket office open before public admittance in order to get all served and ready to get into this year's full Waxstock.



wysol2 said:


> I receive my wristband this morning so it's mean I don't have to queue for it or what I'm getting confused


as you have purchased the advanced ticket before the 1st of May, we have sent out the wristband with your scene sticker. you will not need to collect another ticket - just get your wristband on and away you go. 8)

looking forward to seeing you all there.


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Thank you for clarifying see you there.


----------



## wysol2 (Jan 19, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## st1965 (Apr 21, 2016)

Recieved mine this morning too and was a bit confused so thank you for clarifying that...cant wait now...it will be my first time there !


----------



## helicopter pat (Jul 5, 2014)

Mine came in the post today.


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Mine too how strange


----------



## Waxstock (Jun 21, 2012)

helicopter pat said:


> Mine came in the post today.





Simz said:


> Mine too how strange


you must both have purchased before the 1st May, so we sent out your tickets with your scene sticker 8)


----------



## DiM3ch (May 5, 2011)

Got mine today, cheers


----------

